# Good beginner desert scorpion



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey I've been thinking of getting a scorpion for a while but I've always been interested in desert species and yesterday I saw a little desert hairy scorp and I loved it, aos I was wandering what would be a good beginner species, a good place to buy one and if they're easy to keep.
I've had experience with tarantulas so I think I'll be OK :blush:
Cheers.
Ash.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

scorps are easy to keep as they cant climb vertical glass or plastic. get them online as they do ok in the post. theres not to many none DWA desert scorps about but Egyptian golds (also called Israili golds) are good desert hairys can be a tad aggresive.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Giants desert hairy scorpions (Hadrurus spp) are the largest scorps found dry sandy soil.
Adults range in size from 4 to 5in (exceptionally large specimens).
These scorps are rather docile and running from a confrontation.
The venom is weak to mild, the sting is more painful than dangerous.

Gold scorpions (scorpio maurus)
The Egyptian gold (palmatus) is very common in the trade, chunky and quick moving its a mid sized scorp 2.5/3in. 
The venom is considered mild but the toxicity varies considerably among the subspecies.
Certains specimens wont think twice before stabbing you or grab you with their strong chelae.

check out the Smerigurus vachoni and mesaensis. i think some Vaejovis are available as well.

Desert scorps are awesome.
-J


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info to the both of you.
I'd love a DWAL But I'm only 13 .
I'm quite interested in the _Vaejovis spinigerus_
does anyone know where I can get some?
Cheers

-Ash


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

What about a dune scorpion they are quite nice or a devil stripe


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

i think thespidershop have some desert species on there, if not, try virginia cheeseman :2thumb:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> What about a dune scorpion they are quite nice or a devil stripe


Yeah, I especially like the devil stripe  


Mr_Goodbytes said:


> i think thespidershop have some desert species on there, if not, try virginia cheeseman :2thumb:


TSS Have some in but I really wanted a baby one :mf_dribble:
________________________________________
Also this has nothing to do with what we're talking about but how do you do the drop down sig's?
Cheers


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

My plague said:


> Yeah, I especially like the devil stripe
> 
> TSS Have some in but I really wanted a baby one :mf_dribble:
> ________________________________________
> ...


ahh i see. the baby i had suddenly died on me, but my adult desert hairy is doing fine.
Just tried to show you how to do it, but the browser just made a new drop down :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Mr_Goodbytes said:


> ahh i see. the baby i had suddenly died on me, but my adult desert hairy is doing fine.
> Just tried to show you how to do it, but the browser just made a new drop down :lol2:


 Dayum 
_____
I'm really interested in the desert hairy I saw in my local pet shop, it was only a couple of inches stretched out but it was £30, Is that expensive?


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

My plague said:


> Dayum
> _____
> I'm really interested in the desert hairy I saw in my local pet shop, it was only a couple of inches stretched out but it was £30, Is that expensive?


not really, even breeders sell theirs for around £30 because they're not so common. I bought my scorpling for 19.99 and my adult for 24.99


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh, this place is usually overpriced (they're selling a temp stat for £50) I wander if I can get £30 :whistling2:


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Adult dune scorpion for £15?

-J


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

lucozade3000 said:


> Adult dune scorpion for £15?
> 
> -J


 Ooo, where?


----------

